# Looking For Yellow Tang



## Goldfishe (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone here looking to rehome a Yellow Tang? Willing to buy one, thanks!


----------



## Dragonfish Canada (Mar 7, 2021)

Good luck. I've read they have skyrocketed in price, $500+ each


----------



## Goldfishe (Sep 22, 2016)

Dragonfish Canada said:


> Good luck. I've read they have skyrocketed in price, $500+ each


Yeah ever since Hawaii isn't supplying most of the yellow tangs anymore


----------



## zaragoza (Nov 17, 2021)

it was too expensive tangs good luck.


----------



## Goldfishe (Sep 22, 2016)

zaragoza said:


> it was too expensive tangs good luck.


Yeah, hopefully someone is willing to sell one, I haven't seen any at the local pet stores except for J&L


----------

